# Iraq says no wheat to U.S.?



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bobm or Plainsmen: Maybe you guys can help out.

Two weeks ago, Paul Harvey said that Iraq has decided not to buy our wheat and decided to buy it from Australia instead. I tried google searching and all I could find was some past information of which some entities stated that Australia was actually supplying money to Hussien and paying for terror.

I am not even sure that is true, but if Iraq is truely going to get wheat from Australia and not from us, isn't that kind of a like a spat in the eye.

We help you out and then you go buy from someone else?

Maybe Paul is just going nuts in his old age. :huh:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Iraq was scheduled to buy 1.5 million tons of wheat from the US, Canada, and Australia. After allegations that Australia paid kick backs to Saddam Hussein's regime under the oil-for-food deal with the U.N., Iraq suspended purchasing wheat from Australia. The matter was cleared up and Iraq will now buy 350,000 tons of wheat from Australia and the remaining 1.15 million tons from the US and Canada.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks gohon, I had heard nothing about that. I havn't had the news on for a week. Well, I have had it on at 10:00 pm, but I havn't been able to stay awake to watch it.
live2hunt, I sure would have been steamed if they had turned their backs on us after we go over there and our soldiers pay for their freedom in our blood. I know that what our soldiers do benefits our security, but the Iraq people got one heck of a fringe benefit out of it.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Thank Gohon for posting the information. It sounded kind of funny when I heard it on the PH show, but after searching for about 1/2 hour, I just couldn't find any information on it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I like Paul Harvey and usually he gets most of his stories straight. I bought both of his sons "The Rest Of The Story" books and there are a lot of great stories in them.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have always been a Paul Harvey fan. Even as a kid I used to sit back in the tractor and eat a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich while listening to Paul at the noon hour.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

theres nothing better than a peanut butter and jelly sandwich :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Apparently you guys never saw the Paul Harvey anti-trapping commercial. He showed a raccoon (I think) that was in very poor condition in a leg hold trap and decried the torture and inhumanity involved in trapping animals. He even managed to shed some tears during his "speech". Since then, whenever I hear Paul Harvey on the radio, I either turn it off or change the channel. I don't miss his "regurgitated news" one bit!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Apparently you guys never saw the Paul Harvey anti-trapping commercial. He showed a raccoon (I think) that was in very poor condition in a leg hold trap and decried the torture and inhumanity involved in trapping animals. He even managed to shed some tears during his "speech". Since then, whenever I hear Paul Harvey on the radio, I either turn it off or change the channel. I don't miss his "regurgitated news" one bit!


Back in the early 70's I like Paul Harvey, but then in the late 70's and since then I have noticed that once in a while he shows a panty waist tree hugger attitude. I still listen once in a while, but with some skepticism. If he sticks with news he is ok, and his feel good essays are ok, but to often when his opinion comes out I'm not real happy.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob try peanut butter and fresh sliced cucumbers. And you should have cukes in your neck of the woods now. :beer:


----------

